# Deer creek spillway!



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

So I know this is always hard to get an answer but here it goes... Are the Saugus biting in the spillway yet? I'm from cincy working in Springfield Ohio and I'm looking for a spillway or a low head dam to fish before I head home after work. The traffic sucks so I figured if I fished for a hour or so and got the dusk bite then left for home that would work great... Only problem is deer creek is like a hour away from my job. But if the fish are there I'd make the drive... If not does any one have any suggestions ? The best scenario would be to fish the spillway at Caesars creek but I've never heard of people fishing that... I'm very close to cj brown but also have not heard of people fishing for Saugus at the spillway... Any info will help ... This job is killing my fishing time


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

The water has been high and MOVING since the last big rain we had. Which is good to bring fish up stream but it is hell trying to keep lures/bait where you want it. 6-8ft is what it has been. I just checked the gauges and it looks like they cut the water as of 12 midnight 11/21 3.5ft. I work third shift and I will check again on my way home and if they are the same I might head down after the kids leave for school. 3-4.5 is my favorite time to be down there. Im sure others have their opinions as well that go down there. Hopefully this helps some. Best bet is to check the gauges and go from there.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Check a lake that starts with c and ends with n below spillway.....


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks for your help


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

BigDub007 said:


> Check a lake that starts with c and ends with n below spillway.....


hey looked at some pictures and videos it looks like that lake has an spillway that comes over the top vs the kind where the water is released from below... are we talking about the same place ?


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

This is not my territory but I know from a reliable source the fish are running down there


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Fished it this morning for a quick hour session. Caught 4 eyes, 2 crappie, and a nice eater channel. 2 of the eyes I would have considered keepers but all went back for another day or fisher person. Throwing double 1/8th yellow and black marabou jigs. Caught the crappie on the top jig and all 4 eyes and channel on the bottom jig. Im assuming they were pinning it to the bottom because they were all there on the pick up. Checked the gauges before I typed this up and it looks like they opened the gates back up this afternoon sometime. Back up to 6ft+.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

What's an ideal depth and outflow? I'm going to check it out tomorrow after work on my way home but I'm not going to fish long I just wana get there and try some spots that way when I go next week and stay till dark I know what I'm fishing... Thanks again guys


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I think 3 to 4.5ft is the best outflow. Others may agree or disagree. I always use the Deer Creek at Williamsport gauge as reference. Hope this helps!


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

1700+ is a strong flow


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

like unfishable?


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I wouldnt fish it, if you go by the screen shot, its 3 1/2 ft higher then what I fished yesterday by the Williamsport gauge. You would need 5 ounces of weight to keep close to the bottom with how it is now


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

ok well I went there to check it out and I only had a half hour to find the spot and I didn't see a way down to where the actual water came out... we made our way down to where the emergency overflow and the spillway met ... is that where everyone fishes ? I saw grubs in the trees and fishing line everywhere but it didn't seem like I was in the right spot... I parked off the side of the road a d walked down what looked like a well beaten path but it didn't seem like the right spot


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

also the water was pretty calm which made me think I wasn't where I needed to be cause from the chart I was expecting the water to be ripping and it wasnt.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

am I talking about 2 different spillways? are you guys saying the Williamsport gauge is showing what the water is like below deer creek spillway ?


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is a snip of of the lake. Spillway circled in red


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

The Williamsport gauge is a downstream gauge from the spillway. I follow it because whatever the flow is there is almost always dictated by how they are letting water out of the lake


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

linebacker43 said:


> Here is a snip of of the lake. Spillway circled in red


thanks man I've been to deer creek and fished there a bunch of times I thought we were talking about a different spillway from a make that starts with a c and ends with a n


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Deer creek outoutflow is currently 1800cfs. I like @300. Over 600 is not fishable in my eyes.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

zack2345 said:


> thanks man I've been to deer creek and fished there a bunch of times I thought we were talking about a different spillway from a make that starts with a c and ends with a n


No worries Hopefully you find some fish either way!


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Tried Mon. Evening and only caught 3 12" cigars....a lot of people fishing


----------

